# Sunday healthy waffles ..



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2014)

2 cups white whole wheat flour
2 tsp. baking soda
2 whole eggs
3 cups milk (any kind)
Directions:

In a medium sized mixing bowl, whisk together all ingredients until smooth. Cook in your waffle maker to appliance directions.
TIP: Make a double batch and freeze! Then just warm up in the toaster.
*Nutritional Content for 1/9 of the recipe*

Yield: 9 Belgian-sized waffles
Serving Size: 1 waffle
Calories: 163
Fat: 4 gm
Saturated Fats: 2 gm
Trans Fats: 0 gm
Cholesterol: 55 mg
Sodium: 328 mg (you can reduce this by cutting the baking soda in half)
Carbohydrates: 24 gm
Fiber: 4 gm
Sugars: 4 gm
Protein: 8 gm

*Nutritional Content for entire recipe*

Calories: 1466
Fat: 38 gm
Saturated Fats: 17 gm
Trans Fats: 0 gm
Cholesterol: 496 mg
Sodium: 2950 mg
Carbohydrates: 218 gm
Dietary fiber: 32
Sugars: 40 gm
Protein: 69 gm


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 4, 2014)

Hawk love waffle.  Could eat every day. Yum.

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 5, 2014)

Ib there's a new website called pinterest you would fall in love with with millions upon millions of recipe's


----------



## srd1 (May 5, 2014)

Its not the waffle itself that gets me in trouble its all the shit i wanna put on it lol


----------



## kelvinwo (May 12, 2014)

i love waffle. it is great for me to try this recipe.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 12, 2014)




----------

